# I will draw ur betta.



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi I am BFL and I would love to draw ur betta. I am doing high quality pics now. Not like the one I drew for my profile pic. If u want one post a pic of ur pretty fishy and post his/her name too. :-D


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Here is one of lilangrims fish. I thought he was stunning so I did one of him.


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

It's watercolour and its digital


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Slot is open


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow, that's cool how did you do it?


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

I drew it.


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Want one? I can draw one for u


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

betta fish lover2323 said:


> I drew it.


No....! I mean, who draws fish? Because a thread called "I Will Draw UR Betta" obviously doesn't mean you would use a pencil, or a drawing app. Beacause that's just not right!

(sarcasm) Reminded me of the You Don't Say meme.

Can you do Palm? Baby crowntail, blue with red wash?


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

That was a awful picture, try this one, that one looked more detailed than it is.

Grr, just can't get a good picture.


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Can you do Sapphire?


----------



## EmilyD (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi not sure if you are still doing these, but if so I would love a drawing of Finnngian!


----------

